
How selling websites in Australia got me arrested and deported - Lucadg
https://medium.com/p/e0c58f18dccf
======
hga
" _It was of course completely illegal: working on a tourist visa and not
paying taxes. "_

~~~
Lucadg
I thought you found a typo but seems fine. Is there some grammatical error?
Thanks for pointing it out.

~~~
yebyen
I think he was providing a tl;dr for anyone who comes to read the article,
expecting a reasonable story about doing something apparently legal and
getting put under a bus by some oppressive authorities for it...

edit: now that I did read it, that was a decent story though.

~~~
hga
Indeed, and such an expectation would have been mostly disappointed, e.g. they
gave him five weeks to put his affairs in order before leaving. And, yeah,
it's a decent story.

